# CD/DVD Not reading/recognizing in Vista



## johndy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello there,

When I insert a cd/dvd into my disk drive, i'd get a few blinking lights and then it stops. When I go to my computer and access the cd/dvd my drive will open and say please insert disc.

I've tried booting up from the disc but nothing happens. I also checked to see if the drivers were all messed up but it says the device is working properly. I've also deleted the upper and lower filters yet the problem still remain.

This problem just came out of nowhere and i'm really needing some serious help.

Thank you in advance.

>JOHNDY


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager right click on the drive and choose uninstall
then right click again and scan for hardware changes
check for a firmware update for the drive
uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## johndy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. Here are the results... My cd-rom drive now works but the CD/DVD drive is still not working. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the cable is secure into the back of the drive
try a new cable
clean the laser
try a different brand of disks
try the drive in another computer to check it is not the actual drive that has gone


----------

